# Bulk rhinestone purchase



## fancyneat (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, anyone know where a good place to buy in bulk plain rhinestones? thanks


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

When you are talking bulk? What quantity? Feel free to PM me if you want a great source... good quality stones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There are a number of places you can buy bulk stones. Are you wanting to buy in the states or import them from overseas?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If you are looking to purchase full 500 gross bags Shine Art has the best prices in the US. There are many suppliers that sell smaller quantities but you typically pay more because of the time involved to breakdown and repackage into smaller quantities.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes but are their stones of good quality? Asian or Korean? Hopefully not Chinese, as they're terrible.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Shineartusa.com has the Chinese, Korean, and Machine Cut stones. You just have to send them an email and let them know what you want and they will send you a quote.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I am just a hobbiest and don't want to spend a lot of $$ for stones only to ruin them or my shirts while I learn. I want to make quite a few shirts for myself and to wear to get some traction for possible sales. Should I start out with the cheap Chinese stones or pay a little extra for the machine cut Korean stones? Where should I buy them? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Never go cheap if you plan on wearing an item to advertise your business. I would purchase no less than the Korean stones. Machine cut is a step above the Korean but for the extra money you will pay it probably isn't worth it. As I mentioned you will get the best price on full bags of rhinestones but if you don't want to start out with that much stock you will have to pay a little more for smaller quantities because of the time involved to split the full bags up. A lot of people purchase from The Rhinestone World. I never have so I can't tell you about the quality of their rhinestones. You may have to purchase a few bags to see for yourself. When you are ready for larger bags Shine Art Would be the place to purchase them from.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

BlingItOn said:


> When you are ready for larger bags Shine Art Would be the place to purchase them from.


I've been on Shine Art's website but every time I try to put some stones in my shopping cart I get this, "There is not enough product in stock."


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Dragon Slayer said:


> I've been on Shine Art's website but every time I try to put some stones in my shopping cart I get this, "There is not enough product in stock."


You have to call or email. I just got a shipment in from them this week. apparently they do not keep bulk quantities in stock; when you order that is when they order. I really do not like this feature, but their stones are worth it....


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have not usually had to wait more than a week to get the bulk stones from them. I don't think they have their website ready to actually order from. I have always had to either call or email them to order. They are pretty quick to respond to you if you email them though.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

They always ship out the same day for me. My contact person is Chloe....she's very helpful.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

Even when they don't have a color or size in stock, I get them very fast. They almost always ship in about a week or same day for in stock colors. It's always been special colored stones I had to wait on.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I purchase from ShineArt , The Rhinestone World and Speciality-Graphics it all depends in the color, amount and how fast I need them. I always buy bulk from ShineArt


----------



## eatsleepag (Aug 30, 2013)

We use myrhinestonetransfers.com for bulk stones. They only have Korean no lead stones and can only buy in bulk but the prices are good and the stone quality is great.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

Not quite ready for that many stones as myrhinestonetransfers.com offers, but I will definitely consider them in the future if things "heat up." Pun intended.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I purchased from myrhinestonetransfer.com about a year ago. I was less than thrilled with the quality of their stones and they were a bit higher priced than Shine Art.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I purchase most of my stones from ShineArt, and sometimes specialty graphics if I need a smaller quantity more quickly. Just to let you know, you CAN order a smaller quantity from Shine Art, they just charge you a $5 a split fee for anything less than 500 and they only split in quantities of 125 250 and 500, I think those are the breakdowns?.... But I have found that even with the split fee, their stones are still less expensive than other sources. I'm in NJ, they are in CA, and I usually have my stones in hand within 5 days. The only thing I don't like is not being able to order online, its kind of a pain to send an email, wait for a reply, then confirm the order. Guess they grew too quickly or grew enough that they either have no time or no need for a website. I guess they get enough exposure by us talking them up on this forum, lol......


----------



## eatsleepag (Aug 30, 2013)

BlingItOn - who is your rep at Shineart? They wanted alot more for the lead free stones we paid $59.00 for a bag of ss10 crystals from myrhinestonetransfers - I guess we just talked to the wrong person at shineart.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

eatsleepag.....Were you ordering crystal or colored stones? That's the price I pay at shineart for the crystal stones, the color stone prices are higher.


----------



## eatsleepag (Aug 30, 2013)

artswear- Yes $59.00 for clear $85 for cobalt all SS10 Price.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

So shineart quoted you a price higher than $59 for the crystal stones?


----------



## eatsleepag (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes - They wanted $69.00 for the Low Lead stones. They had cheaper stones if I wanted them but we needed the Low Lead stones. Plus the Low Lead stones are always a nicer quality stone to me.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, I guess I never ordered the low lead stones. Good to know they are more pricey should I ever need to order them! It does aggravate me though, it's like paying premium prices for organic food....


----------



## wendy7314 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just received a quote from them today for the low lead stones. The crystal stones are $59.


----------



## wendy7314 (Apr 27, 2013)

wendy7314 said:


> I just received a quote from them today for the low lead stones. The crystal stones are $59.


I just re-read my email and while I requested low lead rhinestones I believe the quote is for their regular Korean rhinestones.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I talk to Chloe at Shine Art and a bag of 500 gross ss10 Low Lead Crystal is $54.


----------

